

Grooveshark Will Soon Be Destroyed - clockwork_189
http://gizmodo.com/5862026/grooveshark-will-soon-be-destroyed

======
VMG
Are there any alternatives for users in Germany? I'd be willing to pay.
Spotify and Google Music aren't available here.

